# Please help!!!!



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi my name is Emma.this is the last time I will be going in for ivf (savings nearly gone  unless I win the lottery  )the last two ivfs I went with lwc cardiff don't know if I should stay with them or change to crgw .dont know what to do ? Please any advice xx


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm with LWC cardiff, what's making you want to go elsewhere? Is it just the 2 failed cycles or is there something else?


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

No they were great!! Sorry didn't explain my 1st ivf was a fail but the second ivf worked and I have a baby girl.got a little savings in the bank So me and my husband decided now was the time to try 1 last time before I get to old.i know I should be greatfull the one ivf worked but I don't want to regret when I am to old that I didn't try again.All I've heard is how great crgw is and it's making me panic if I should stay with lwc or go with them.how is it going for you? Xx


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

I really like them there, the staff are lovely and I like the feeling in the building itself.  I've never been to the crgw so I really don't know what it's like there.

Sometimes it's nice to stay with what you know, especially as you've had a success story with them, however they do say change is as good as a rest.

One thing to consider is cost.  Presumably, if you go to crgw you'll have to start from scratch, bloods etc, but if you stay with LWC you might not have to pay for those things again.

It's a tough choice, there's pros and cons either way. I'm sorry, I've not been much help!


----------



## Madison iris (Mar 20, 2013)

No you've been great thanks . I've booked an appointment with crgw because its free first consultation and I'm going to decide after that. Hope all goes well for you both my fingers are crossed for you xxx


----------

